# Weird markings on old stumps



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Found a couple of old scotch pine stumps with weird white star-shaped markings. Possibly some type of fungus?

















Anybody have any ideas? Or did I "_stump_" you guys?


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

PWood said:


> Found a couple of old scotch pine stumps with weird white star-shaped markings. Possibly some type of fungus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PWood said:


> Found a couple of old scotch pine stumps with weird white star-shaped markings. Possibly some type of fungus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be the opposite. My guess is that the Sawyer made a lucky cut through a branch whorl. For some reason some evergreen trees will flood lower branches with resin and they become resistant do decay. Some people actually search this stuff out and use it for starting campfires.(fat wood)


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

eucman said:


> It might be the opposite. My guess is that the Sawyer made a lucky cut through a branch whorl. For some reason some evergreen trees will flood lower branches with resin and they become resistant do decay. Some people actually search this stuff out and use it for starting campfires.(fat wood)


Thanks eucman. I think you're right. The wood in the star has a different grain than the rest of the exposed stump.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Naturally occurring inverted pentagrams, used in Satanic rituals.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Naturally occurring inverted pentagrams, used in Satanic rituals.


That was my next guess!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep, former trunk and branches when the tree was small. White pine are often full of them.


----------

